# Più bella di sempre/più bella che mai



## bearded

Buongiorno a tutti.
A commento di un incontro di calcio visto in televisione, un giovane spettatore ha detto la frase
_La partita giocata dalla squadra XX è stata la più bella di sempre._ 
Pur comprendendo benissimo quello che intendeva dire, ricordo di aver pensato: 'E' un'espressione un po' strana in Italiano: io avrei forse detto _la partita...è stata più bella che mai, _oppure _la più bella mai giocata''.
''La più bella di sempre'' _mi sembra l'ennesimo calco dall'Inglese. Ricordo che in Inglese per dire ''per sempre'' si usa lo stesso avverbio che nella domanda 'hai mai visto?', cioè esiste un 'mai' che in realtà può significare anche 'sempre' oppure 'qualche volta' ('hai visto qualche volta?'...). Per dire 'la più bella di sempre' gli inglesi dicono 'la più bella sempre', usando proprio quell'avverbio.
Che cosa ne pensate? Secondo voi 'la più bella di sempre' è buon Italiano?
E magari avvertite una sfumatura di diverso significato rispetto a 'più bella che mai'?
Ringrazio anticipatamente per le risposte.


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> *1)* Secondo voi 'la più bella di sempre' è buon Italiano?
> *2)* E magari avvertite una sfumatura di diverso significato rispetto a 'più bella che mai'?


1) Sì.
2) Non riesco neppure a pensare di poter dire di una partita che è più bella che mai. Sarebbe come dire che la partita che sto guardando è bella come non è mai stata prima, ma non è mai "stata" prima.

(Buongiorno )


----------



## bearded

Pat (√2) said:


> 2) Non riesco neppure a pensare di poter dire di una partita che è più bella che mai. Sarebbe come dire che la partita che sto guardando è bella come non è mai stata prima, ma non è mai "stata" prima.


Potrebbe anche voler dire che è bella come mai prima lo è stata una partita giocata dalla stessa squadra.  Come ti sembra il mio dolce? Più squisito che mai (il più squisito tra tutti quelli che tu abbia mai preparato)...


----------



## frugnaglio

Benvenuto nel 2015! È da un pezzo che si sente questa espressione in giro, e si sta diffondendo. A me, personalmente, fa schifo. Non so se sia un calco dall'inglese, in ogni caso non mi suona italiana. In questo caso secondo me “più bella che mai” non sarebbe adatto, e in questo sono d'accordo con Pat, perché per me “più … che mai” si riferisce necessariamente a uno stesso oggetto: se dico a una persona “sei più bella che mai” intendo che è più bella di quanto sia mai stata prima, non la sto confrontando con altre. Però esistono altre espressioni, come “la più bella di tutti i tempi”, “la più bella mai giocata”, “una partita così bella non l'avevo ancora vista” eccetera. Non vedo perché si debba tendere a esprimere qualunque cosa col minor numero di sillabe possibile.
Non so che cosa esattamente non mi piaccia di questa espressione. Cercando di analizzare, direi che per me “sempre” ha due significati:
1) senza fine nel tempo, e in questo caso “la partita più bella di sempre” non si può dire a meno che non si sappia predire il futuro
2) tuttora, come nella frase “sei sempre qui?” per dire “non sei partito?”. In questo senso si può dire “di sempre”, per esempio “sei lo stesso di sempre, non sei cambiato affatto”, e in questo caso “di sempre” significa “il solito, quello di prima”.
Riconosco che logicamente “la più bella di sempre” rientra nel caso 2). Eppure, mi fa raggricciare le budella ogni volta che lo sento dire!


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> per me “più … che mai” si riferisce necessariamente a uno stesso oggetto: se dico a una persona “sei più bella che mai” intendo che è più bella di quanto sia mai stata prima,


Non consideri il #3 col mio esempio del dolce. Potrei anche dire ''il gioco della squadra XX è stato più bello che mai'', cioè più bello di come la squadra abbia mai giocato in precedenza. E' in un certo senso lo stesso oggetto, ma ad es. il gioco è un ''oggetto'' che si ripete nel tempo.


----------



## frugnaglio

bearded man said:


> Potrei anche dire ''il gioco della squadra XX è stato più bello che mai''



Così mi torna. In effetti, anche l'esempio del dolce. Quello della partita no, perché non si usa "la partita di una squadra" per dire il suo modo di giocare.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Così mi torna. In effetti, anche l'esempio del dolce. Quello della partita no, perché non si usa "la partita di una squadra" per dire il suo modo di giocare.


Grazie della risposta.  Mi fa piacere comunque di non essere il solo a cui l'espressione ''la più bella di sempre'' provoca un...disagio.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Buongiorno  Se ho ben capito, direste tranquillamente "il dolce che ho mangiato ieri è stato più squisito che mai"?


----------



## bearded

Pat (√2) said:


> Buongiorno  Se ho ben capito, direste tranquillamente "il dolce che ho mangiato ieri è stato più squisito che mai"?


Buongiorno a te
No, perché non risulta chiaro che io in passato ho mangiato regolarmente dei dolci (mentre le squadre giocano regolarmente...). La tua frase mi sembra un po' costruita...ad arte per dimostrare che 'più che mai' si deve riferire allo stesso oggetto. E' chiaro che il tuo esempio andrebbe modificato in ''...è stato il più squisito che io abbia mai mangiato''.
Ad una cuoca che prepara regolarmente dei dolci, però, secondo me si può dire ''quello che hai preparato ieri era più buono che mai''.


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> La tua frase mi sembra un po' costruita...ad arte


 Ho usato la struttura della frase che tu hai proposto ("La partita della squadra XX è stata più bella che mai") e l'esempio del dolce più squisito tra tutti quelli preparati (e mangiati) che tu hai proposto.


----------



## bearded

Tu diresti quindi ''il dolce che ho mangiato ieri è stato il più squisito di sempre''? Davvero ti esprimi così?


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> Tu diresti quindi ''il dolce che ho mangiato ieri è stato il più squisito di sempre''?


No  E neppure direi che il gioco della Samp è stato più bello che mai. Direi, tuttavia:
- è stata la partita più bella di sempre;
- sono stati i cento metri più veloci di sempre;
- è stata la guerra più sanguinosa di sempre;
- ecc.


----------



## bearded

Vorrei illustrare meglio il mio punto di vista con due esempi:
1. Io vado regolarmente a trovare mia madre che sta a Bologna, e lei mi prepara la ''zuppa inglese''. Se mi domanda ''Com'era stavolta il mio dolce?'', io le rispondo ''Più squisito che mai''. Non ti sembra che questa risposta sia più naturale che ''il più squisito di sempre?''.
2. Io vado allo stadio a veder giocare la mia squadra del cuore, la XX.  Quando torno, un amico mi chiede: ''Com'è stato stavolta il gioco della XX?'' ed io rispondo: ''più bello che mai''.  Non ti sembra che questa risposta sia più naturale che ''Il più bello di sempre''?  
Risposte, secondo me, non solo più naturali, ma anche in un Italiano migliore...


----------



## Pat (√2)

Rieccomi 
1) Credevo di aver già risposto: mai direi che il dolce _è stato il più squisito di sempre._ Nell'esempio del dolce usi l'imperfetto, e per forza, perché un dolce non può essere stato più squisito/buono/immangibile che mai, ma nella frase in discussione - quella del tuo primo post - usi il passato, e per forza, perché una partita già finita non era la più bella mai giocata.
2) Seguo lo sport da quando ero in fasce e credo che nessuno porrebbe la domanda in quei termini. La domanda che si fa è: "Come ha giocato stavolta la X?". La mia risposta sarebbe: "Mai così bene". Analogamente, direi che la squadra non ha mai giocato così bene o che non ha mai giocato un calcio così bello ecc., non certo che "il suo gioco è stato più bello che mai".

* Se davvero qualcuno mi chiedesse: "Com'è stato il gioco della X?", di certo non risponderei "il più bello di sempre"


----------



## frugnaglio

Pat (√2) said:


> Buongiorno  Se ho ben capito, direste tranquillamente "il dolce che ho mangiato ieri è stato più squisito che mai"?



Ciao 
No. Per me “più ... che mai” si riferisce a un solo oggetto (o almeno così mi pare, cercando di analizzare il mio modo di “sentire” la frase). Quindi non userei una frase del genere per confrontare il dolce di ieri col dolce della scorsa settimana: “il dolce che ho mangiato ieri” identifica univocamente il dolce che ho mangiato ieri.
Invece “la tua crostata” può riferirsi sia alla singola crostata che hai fatto oggi, sia a tutte le tue crostate, ovvero al tuo modo di fare la crostata: “mi hanno parlato tutti benissimo della tua crostata”. In questo secondo senso, si potrebbe anche – al limite – dire “la tua crostata è più buona che mai” nel senso che hai imparato a farla ancora meglio. Era questo che concedevo al Barbuto.
Per curiosità, di dove sei? Visto che a te suona del tutto naturale “di sempre”, e a me e a lui per niente, può essere un'espressione di origine regionale che si è andata diffondendo?



Pat (√2) said:


> 2) Seguo lo sport da quando ero in fasce e credo che nessuno porrebbe la domanda in quei termini. La domanda che si fa è: "Come ha giocato stavolta la X?". La mia risposta sarebbe: "Mai così bene". Analogamente, direi che la squadra non ha mai giocato così bene o che non ha mai giocato un calcio così bello ecc., non certo che "il suo gioco è stato più bello che mai".



Vabbè, quello era un esempio per mantenere la struttura della frase, non credo pretendesse di essere il massimo della verosimiglianza.


----------



## bearded

frugnaglio said:


> Vabbè, quello era un esempio per mantenere la struttura della frase, non credo pretendesse di essere il massimo della verosimiglianza.


----------



## Pat (√2)

frugnaglio said:


> Per curiosità, di dove sei? Visto che a te suona del tutto naturale “di sempre”, e a me e a lui per niente, può essere un'espressione di origine regionale che si è andata diffondendo?


Emilia, ma dubito che la mia regione sia l'autrice del misfatto: non mi risulta che nei nostri dialetti esista un'espressione corrispondente


----------



## bearded

La regione non c'entra: sono emiliano anch'io di origine, eppure non la vediamo allo stesso modo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Senza voler interrompere il vostro menage a deux, io direi

_La partita giocata dalla squadra XX è stata la più bella *che si ricordi*_. (se poi la scelta fosse ristretta a "di sempre" e "che mai", allora direi "di sempre")
ma: Pat è più bella *che mai*.


----------



## frugnaglio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Senza voler interrompere il vostro menage a deux, io direi
> 
> _La partita giocata dalla squadra XX è stata la più bella *che si ricordi*_. (se poi la scelta fosse ristretta a "di sempre" e "che mai", allora direi "di sempre")
> ma: Pat è più bella *che mai*.



Eppure a me sembrava a truà [attruà  ]

"Che si ricordi" è un'altra ottima possibilità, però è decisamente poco colloquiale, non è adatta in tutti i contesti.


----------



## Gwunderi

frugnaglio said:


> Benvenuto nel 2015! È da un pezzo che si sente questa espressione in giro, e si sta diffondendo. A me, personalmente, fa schifo.



Concordo! Io non l'avevo mai sentita prima, per fortuna; anche a me suona più che stonata, infatti fa proprio schifo (davvero : ). Userei anch'io una delle espressioni da te proposte.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> Senza voler interrompere il vostro menage a deux, io direi
> _La partita giocata dalla squadra XX è stata la più bella *che si ricordi*_. (se poi la scelta fosse ristretta a "di sempre" e "che mai", allora direi "di sempre")
> ma: Pat è più bella *che mai*.


Ah ma allora è lecito inserire parole straniere nel Forum solo italiano (ménage à deux)!     Comunque l'interruzione del ménage è sempre gradita.
Un'altra possibilità - per evitare l'orribile (per me e F.) ''di sempre'' : La partita...è stata la più bella mai vista.


----------

